# Baxter or LBC rack oven for breads and baked goods?



## slbw (Aug 8, 2019)

We are looking into getting a Baxter or LBC mini rack oven. Just wondering if anyone has had experience with either brand in general or with this type of oven. Trying to get an idea of what might be better for us in the long run for baking breads and baked goods, with maintenance and evenness of baking. Thank you.


----------

